# Flavour Art Pre Blended issues



## SmokeyJoe (23/1/17)

Howzit

I recently purchased FA Pre Blended, and ive had some adverse side effects.
Firstly ive been diying my own liquids for almost 2 years with TFA 99% of the time. This is the 1st time ive used FA. After 2 days I had dry mouth like ive never had before, taste buds completely buggered and upset stomach. Note that I used the same base solutions as with my other mixes and ive used the recommended percentages of 5% percentages for the pre blended range.

Just wondering if anyone experienced the same issue

Note that this is not directed at any vendor what so ever as I know this is imported and is in no way a reflection on the SA supplier


----------



## PsyCLown (23/1/17)

I have 4 of the FA pre-blended juices and have none of those issues.

All of mine are mixed at more than 5% as well. Although truth be told I have not vaped them all that much either.

Bongo
Lemon Iced Tea
Dr Who
Vim Tonic

Those are the ones I have. My DIY uses all sorts of flavours, I do not limit myself to just one particular brand and a few recipes use FA concentrates. Never had any of those issues to be honest.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> I have 4 of the FA pre-blended juices and have none of those issues.
> 
> All of mine are mixed at more than 5% as well. Although truth be told I have not vaped them all that much either.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Maybe im alergic to something in their concentrates. Which wouldnt surprise me as im allergic to a crap load of things, for example tomatoes and any form of wheat, which sucks balls as I love me some white bread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PsyCLown (23/1/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks man. Maybe im alergic to something in their concentrates. Which wouldnt surprise me as im allergic to a crap load of things, for example tomatoes and any form of wheat, which sucks balls as I love me some white bread.


That is very likely, although strange if it is more than 1 and all are different flavour profiles.

I'd be curious to see whether it is the same for their other concentrates. Perhaps if you aren't too far from me you can stop by and we can mix up something with some of the FA concentrates to see if it is their concentrates or just the pre-blended range?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/1/17)

After dark and the red nana didnt do anything to me, but vimtonic, custard pi and custapple made me feel like crap


----------



## RichJB (23/1/17)

That's weird. I've heard of individual flavours causing problems but never entire brands. Although if you're not getting any problems from a couple of the pre-blends, it's clearly not some universal FA factor. Sorry but, seeing as it's FA, I have to ask: you're not allergic to lemon, are you? 

Also, just to be sure, you've been vaping your normal TFA mixes as well during this period and haven't had any adverse effects from those? What are your base ratios and is it a premix or do you combine the nic, VG and PG yourself?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/1/17)

RichJB said:


> That's weird. I've heard of individual flavours causing problems but never entire brands. Although if you're not getting any problems from a couple of the pre-blends, it's clearly not some universal FA factor. Sorry but, seeing as it's FA, I have to ask: you're not allergic to lemon, are you?
> 
> Also, just to be sure, you've been vaping your normal TFA mixes as well during this period and haven't had any adverse effects from those? What are your base ratios and is it a premix or do you combine the nic, VG and PG yourself?


You sir just answered my question! Yes I am in fact allergic to certain citrus fruits. All the pre blended ranges that affected me does have a citrus note in them

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (23/1/17)

Ah, the mystery unravels. Citrus allergy + FA flavours is not a match made in heaven.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/1/17)

Looks like it. Im actually a dumbass for not realizing it earlier. Apologies for wasting everyones time. But also thanks for the help


----------



## RichJB (23/1/17)

I don't think you're wasting anybody's time at all. Quite the contrary, it's a useful heads-up for others with lemon or citrus allergies to avoid the bulk of FA flavours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## therazia (24/1/17)

At least you can sell the remaining concentrates here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/1/17)

True. A lot of FA concentrates contain lemon, like their Custard, etc. Lemon does make certain flavours come out more, especially fruits, but they have it in things like Custard (as mentioned), Nonna's Cake, etc. as well.

If you want strong concentrates, maybe look at Clyrolinx. In my opinion, except for a few here and there, most of their concentrates are very strong, same as FA, and I would not recommend using any of them above 2%. Things like their Cinnamon Fireball (which is awesome imho) should actually just be made with 1-2 drops per 30ml, it is that strong, but delicious.


----------

